# My very first.............



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

flitch :smile:

I know she aint much to look at but give 'er a couple o' two years and I'll work brand new life into her parts.:yes:

This is the base of a white oak that I cut down back in April to make way for my new shop building.
Counting the flitch, I got 582 bf from that tree.

The slabs are 2" thick x 60 " long x 12" to 20 " wide.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You have your stickers all wrong though. You should stagger them so your boards dry all crooked like the pro's do. :laughing:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

oooohhhhh yeeeeaaaahhh!!!!


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks good. I bet before long, that flitch stack has some company! Nicely done.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Nicely done. Can't go wrong with a stack of white oak.


----------

